# Wo ist "Sattelfest" in Lübeck hin ??



## Holiday (28. Januar 2011)

Hi Freunde,
war letzten Samstag in der Stadt und dachte mir mal, schau doch mal wieder bei Sattelfest (Kanalstr./WErkhof) rein und siehe da - mein Schrauberladen war weg !!!!!  Weiss einer von euch mehr darüber, selbst die Handynummer ist nicht mehr erreichbar - ich mache mir etwas Sorgen!

Gruß
Holiday


----------



## philk13 (18. Februar 2011)

den gibt es leider nicht mehr 
ist pleite gegangen

gruß phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (4. April 2011)

philk13 schrieb:


> den gibt es leider nicht mehr
> ist pleite gegangen
> 
> gruß phil



hallo phil, bist du dir sicher??? der hat sein laden gerade erst aufgemotzt !!! kennst du den eigentümer???


----------



## philk13 (5. April 2011)

da ist doch jetzt ein spielzeugladen drin ? 
ja den kenne ich  ich habe gehört das er zum glück einen neuen laden aufmachen will


----------



## Holiday (5. April 2011)

philk13 schrieb:


> da ist doch jetzt ein spielzeugladen drin ?
> ja den kenne ich  ich habe gehört das er zum glück einen neuen laden aufmachen will


wann und wo mach Andreas ein neuen Laden auf? Dachte schon, dem Burschen sei was passiert, da selbst die Handynummer nicht mehr ging.


----------



## philk13 (6. April 2011)

ich habe gehört das was in der fleischauerstraße passiren soll aber wann und wo da genau weiss ich leider auch nicht


----------



## bikingpoloHL (15. April 2011)

Liebe Lübecker Fahrrad-Community,

Sattelfest hat eine neue Adresse: Wakenitzstraße 24, ehemals Segelmacherei Otto Nicas. 
Am Samstag, 16.04.2011 ist Eröffnung des neuen Ladens! 
Die Lübecker Fahrräder sind also wieder in guten Händen. Andreas ist wieder am Start!

Grüße und fröhliches Biken in den Frühling!
bikingpoloHL


----------



## Holiday (15. April 2011)

na das ist doch eine Ansage. Da schaue ich doch gleich mal nächste Woche vorbei!!! 
@bikingpoloHL, bist du etwa Andreas?? ;-)


----------



## philk13 (16. April 2011)

da werd ich auch mall demnächst vorbeischauen


----------



## bikingpoloHL (17. April 2011)

Ne, ich bin nicht Andreas! Aber ich kenne ihn recht gut!
Also schaut vorbei, es lohnt sich und der neue Laden muss publik gemacht werden!


----------

